# Lip Sync Battle – Zendaya vs. Tom Holland (7x)



## Musik (15 Feb. 2019)

​


----------



## SonyaMus (16 Feb. 2019)

Zendaya as Erykah Badu the Best!! thx


----------



## tinymama21 (29 Juni 2020)

This was a good one, Zendaya did a Bruno Mars song. Thanks for posting the memories.


----------

